# Buying '04 Ram 2500 with Fisher SS X-Blade . . .



## macplee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thinking about getting this 2004 Ram 2500 quad cab with a 2004 Fisher SS X-Blade 8' plow.
Truck has only 37,000 mikes. Current owner is original owner. Am ASE cert mechanic that only used the truck for personal driveway plowing.
He's had the ball joins replaced twice under warranty. Price $17,000 with extra set of studded snow tires, corner strobe lights, alarm, and remote start. 
Good buy? Any thoughts or things to watch out for? Thanks


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Why replace the balljoints twice in 37,000 miles? kind of odd


----------



## macplee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just curious, how often should one expect to have front end work if you plow with the truck (only for 3 houses).
And what are the usual parts that needs fixing or replacing?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I'd be suspect of ball joints twice in 37k miles, the stock OEM Ball Joints suck but they don't suck that bad. The Xblade is heavy and I'd suspect he did more than 3 driveways if he has hideaway's in his truck. "Most" guys would just buy a small beacon light doing a few driveways and be done with it. 

Regardless, $17,000 for a truck with that low of mileage is a good deal. I bought mine for $14 or $15k with 63k miles on it and no plow (truck was setup for Fisher but no plow).


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

usually people wont buy a x blade and a bunch of strobes just to plow their own driveway. the stock ball joints are crap, but i think that truck has plowed alot more than 1 driveway. expect to replace ball joints and u joints if you plan on plowing with it.

edit i must have been typing at the same time as plolwguy43 but im glad to see we both are thinking the same thing


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

sno commander;1243485 said:


> usually people wont buy a x blade and a bunch of strobes just to plow their own driveway. the stock ball joints are crap, but i think that truck has plowed alot more than 1 driveway. expect to replace ball joints and u joints if you plan on plowing with it.
> 
> edit i must have been typing at the same time as plolwguy43 but im glad to see we both are thinking the same thing


JYNX you owe me coke! Great minds think alike!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

don't expect to see better then like 11mpg. My fathers 05 5.7 gets 10mpg consistently. It's a friggen pig and can't get out of it's own way


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i hate to say but a 5.7 hemi will smoke a 7.3


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe a stock 7.3 versus a stock 5.7. Both unloaded. But with a trailer behind each my truck will eat the hemi up. With my tuner on my truck will chew the hemi up. Especially from say a 55mph roll until about 85. But then again we are talking to different animals. Nevermind with a plow and a loaded vbox


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

The 5.7 Hemi cant get out of its own way?! I think your confusing it with the 5.4 Triton. the hemi has plenty of power and yes it is a gas hog for sure. that sounds like a good buy to me, cant find many trucks like that with such low milage anymore.


----------



## macplee (Jan 30, 2009)

Correction, the owner plowed a few driveways and the Toyoya dealer's lot where he works. He seems honest and took good care of the truck. He's an ASE cert field advisor for Toyota and this truck was his toy. Heavy duty everything, plow, strobe, security, etc. He's selling because Toyota gives him a new Thunder every 10k. Not a bad gig. I decided to buy the truck, and I will only use it for three houses. So how often should I have to worry about repairs? Sd is the truck a hood deal! Thanks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

abbe;1243495 said:


> don't expect to see better then like 11mpg. My fathers 05 5.7 gets 10mpg consistently. It's a friggen pig and can't get out of it's own way


Thats funny right there, I've shown more than my fair share of Fords/Chevy's and other Dodge's my tail lights, Diesel's included. It wasn't meant to be a race car, buy a 1/2 ton for that if you want to go fast. Of course a diesel will haul better, the HEMI and any other Small Block Gas truck has to Rev to make the power where a diesel makes it all down low. Saying it can't get out of its own way is wrong in so many ways LOL

Macplee- Its a good buy and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. I've been plowing over 20 accounts this winter with my truck and I replaced my altenator and battery because the battery was getting weak and smoked the original altenator ((it still worked) with my old plow that had a worn out and rusted motor- completely preventable on my part but whatever- $130 Altenator + $90 Battery. I've only done oil changes and the truck hasn't complained once. This includes a large parking lot that I plow once the storm is over- including the 12"+ storms we had. I have an Xblade as well, carry about 700lbs of ballast, and my route is over 100 miles round trip through a lot of Hilly roads. It shifts a lot, rev's high, but is never lacking power.

The front end is the only "weak" part of the truck as is in any plow truck. Replace the parts with lifetime warranty aftermarket parts and they will last much longer and be replaced for free when they where out. Best of luck.

Oh yeah- show me a gas 3/4 or 1 ton truck that gets better mileage than the HEMI with similar power please?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

macplee;1243642 said:


> Correction, the owner plowed a few driveways and the Toyoya dealer's lot where he works. He seems honest and took good care of the truck. He's an ASE cert field advisor for Toyota and this truck was his toy. Heavy duty everything, plow, strobe, security, etc. He's selling because Toyota gives him a new Thunder every 10k. Not a bad gig. I decided to buy the truck, *and I will only use it for three houses*. So how often should I have to worry about repairs? Sd is the truck a hood deal! Thanks


Thats what you say now, next year youll have 15.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd say that's a great buy. I have the same truck that i bought in feb. of 2010 with 67,000 on it for $16,500 only difference is i have a boss plow not the fisher.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like you got a great buy and that it has been taken care of. Good luck with your new truck.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Some guys change the ball joints as soon as they show signs of wear, Dodge actually makes you check the wear before they will replace them under warranty. The couple i checked for warranty in the past were within Dodges specs but were very loose with a prybar and under normal circumstances i would have replaced them.


----------

